# [RISOLTO ]ERROR: sys-devel/llvm-3.9.0-r1::gentoo failed

## messana

wgetpaste: https://paste.pound-python.org/show/92PFrfy75mPZ73HfBC25/

][722/1416] /usr/bin/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++  -D_GNU_SOURCE -D__STDC_CONSTANT_MACROS -D__STDC_FORMAT_MACROS -D__STDC_LIMIT_MACROS -Ilib/Transforms/Utils -I/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/llvm-3.9.0-r1/work/llvm-3.9.0.src/lib/Transforms/Utils -Iinclude -I/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/llvm-3.9.0-r1/work/llvm-3.9.0.src/include  -DNDEBUG -march=core2 -O2 -pipe  -fPIC -fvisibility-inlines-hidden -Wall -W -Wno-unused-parameter -Wwrite-strings -Wcast-qual -Wno-missing-field-initializers -pedantic -Wno-long-long -Wno-maybe-uninitialized -Wdelete-non-virtual-dtor -Wno-comment -Werror=date-time -std=c++11 -ffunction-sections -fdata-sections -fPIC -MD -MT lib/Transforms/Utils/CMakeFiles/LLVMTransformUtils.dir/CloneModule.cpp.o -MF lib/Transforms/Utils/CMakeFiles/LLVMTransformUtils.dir/CloneModule.cpp.o.d -o lib/Transforms/Utils/CMakeFiles/LLVMTransformUtils.dir/CloneModule.cpp.o -c /var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/llvm-3.9.0-r1/work/llvm-3.9.0.src/lib/Transforms/Utils/CloneModule.cpp

[723/1416] /usr/bin/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++  -D_GNU_SOURCE -D__STDC_CONSTANT_MACROS -D__STDC_FORMAT_MACROS -D__STDC_LIMIT_MACROS -Ilib/Transforms/Utils -I/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/llvm-3.9.0-r1/work/llvm-3.9.0.src/lib/Transforms/Utils -Iinclude -I/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/llvm-3.9.0-r1/work/llvm-3.9.0.src/include  -DNDEBUG -march=core2 -O2 -pipe  -fPIC -fvisibility-inlines-hidden -Wall -W -Wno-unused-parameter -Wwrite-strings -Wcast-qual -Wno-missing-field-initializers -pedantic -Wno-long-long -Wno-maybe-uninitialized -Wdelete-non-virtual-dtor -Wno-comment -Werror=date-time -std=c++11 -ffunction-sections -fdata-sections -fPIC -MD -MT lib/Transforms/Utils/CMakeFiles/LLVMTransformUtils.dir/CtorUtils.cpp.o -MF lib/Transforms/Utils/CMakeFiles/LLVMTransformUtils.dir/CtorUtils.cpp.o.d -o lib/Transforms/Utils/CMakeFiles/LLVMTransformUtils.dir/CtorUtils.cpp.o -c /var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/llvm-3.9.0-r1/work/llvm-3.9.0.src/lib/Transforms/Utils/CtorUtils.cpp

[724/1416] /usr/bin/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++  -D_GNU_SOURCE -D__STDC_CONSTANT_MACROS -D__STDC_FORMAT_MACROS -D__STDC_LIMIT_MACROS -Ilib/Transforms/Utils -I/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/llvm-3.9.0-r1/work/llvm-3.9.0.src/lib/Transforms/Utils -Iinclude -I/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/llvm-3.9.0-r1/work/llvm-3.9.0.src/include  -DNDEBUG -march=core2 -O2 -pipe  -fPIC -fvisibility-inlines-hidden -Wall -W -Wno-unused-parameter -Wwrite-strings -Wcast-qual -Wno-missing-field-initializers -pedantic -Wno-long-long -Wno-maybe-uninitialized -Wdelete-non-virtual-dtor -Wno-comment -Werror=date-time -std=c++11 -ffunction-sections -fdata-sections -fPIC -MD -MT lib/Transforms/Utils/CMakeFiles/LLVMTransformUtils.dir/DemoteRegToStack.cpp.o -MF lib/Transforms/Utils/CMakeFiles/LLVMTransformUtils.dir/DemoteRegToStack.cpp.o.d -o lib/Transforms/Utils/CMakeFiles/LLVMTransformUtils.dir/DemoteRegToStack.cpp.o -c /var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/llvm-3.9.0-r1/work/llvm-3.9.0.src/lib/Transforms/Utils/DemoteRegToStack.cpp

FAILED: lib/Transforms/Utils/CMakeFiles/LLVMTransformUtils.dir/DemoteRegToStack.cpp.o 

/usr/bin/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++  -D_GNU_SOURCE -D__STDC_CONSTANT_MACROS -D__STDC_FORMAT_MACROS -D__STDC_LIMIT_MACROS -Ilib/Transforms/Utils -I/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/llvm-3.9.0-r1/work/llvm-3.9.0.src/lib/Transforms/Utils -Iinclude -I/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/llvm-3.9.0-r1/work/llvm-3.9.0.src/include  -DNDEBUG -march=core2 -O2 -pipe  -fPIC -fvisibility-inlines-hidden -Wall -W -Wno-unused-parameter -Wwrite-strings -Wcast-qual -Wno-missing-field-initializers -pedantic -Wno-long-long -Wno-maybe-uninitialized -Wdelete-non-virtual-dtor -Wno-comment -Werror=date-time -std=c++11 -ffunction-sections -fdata-sections -fPIC -MD -MT lib/Transforms/Utils/CMakeFiles/LLVMTransformUtils.dir/DemoteRegToStack.cpp.o -MF lib/Transforms/Utils/CMakeFiles/LLVMTransformUtils.dir/DemoteRegToStack.cpp.o.d -o lib/Transforms/Utils/CMakeFiles/LLVMTransformUtils.dir/DemoteRegToStack.cpp.o -c /var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/llvm-3.9.0-r1/work/llvm-3.9.0.src/lib/Transforms/Utils/DemoteRegToStack.cpp

/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/llvm-3.9.0-r1/work/llvm-3.9.0.src/lib/Transforms/Utils/DemoteRegToStack.cpp:146:1: internal compiler error: in import_export_decl, at cp/decl2.c:2664

 }

 ^

Please submit a full bug report,

with preprocessed source if appropriate.

See <https://bugs.gentoo.org/> for instructions.

[725/1416] /usr/bin/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++  -D_GNU_SOURCE -D__STDC_CONSTANT_MACROS -D__STDC_FORMAT_MACROS -D__STDC_LIMIT_MACROS -Ilib/Transforms/Utils -I/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/llvm-3.9.0-r1/work/llvm-3.9.0.src/lib/Transforms/Utils -Iinclude -I/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/llvm-3.9.0-r1/work/llvm-3.9.0.src/include  -DNDEBUG -march=core2 -O2 -pipe  -fPIC -fvisibility-inlines-hidden -Wall -W -Wno-unused-parameter -Wwrite-strings -Wcast-qual -Wno-missing-field-initializers -pedantic -Wno-long-long -Wno-maybe-uninitialized -Wdelete-non-virtual-dtor -Wno-comment -Werror=date-time -std=c++11 -ffunction-sections -fdata-sections -fPIC -MD -MT lib/Transforms/Utils/CMakeFiles/LLVMTransformUtils.dir/CloneFunction.cpp.o -MF lib/Transforms/Utils/CMakeFiles/LLVMTransformUtils.dir/CloneFunction.cpp.o.d -o lib/Transforms/Utils/CMakeFiles/LLVMTransformUtils.dir/CloneFunction.cpp.o -c /var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/llvm-3.9.0-r1/work/llvm-3.9.0.src/lib/Transforms/Utils/CloneFunction.cpp

[726/1416] /usr/bin/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++  -D_GNU_SOURCE -D__STDC_CONSTANT_MACROS -D__STDC_FORMAT_MACROS -D__STDC_LIMIT_MACROS -Ilib/Transforms/Utils -I/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/llvm-3.9.0-r1/work/llvm-3.9.0.src/lib/Transforms/Utils -Iinclude -I/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/llvm-3.9.0-r1/work/llvm-3.9.0.src/include  -DNDEBUG -march=core2 -O2 -pipe  -fPIC -fvisibility-inlines-hidden -Wall -W -Wno-unused-parameter -Wwrite-strings -Wcast-qual -Wno-missing-field-initializers -pedantic -Wno-long-long -Wno-maybe-uninitialized -Wdelete-non-virtual-dtor -Wno-comment -Werror=date-time -std=c++11 -ffunction-sections -fdata-sections -fPIC -MD -MT lib/Transforms/Utils/CMakeFiles/LLVMTransformUtils.dir/CodeExtractor.cpp.o -MF lib/Transforms/Utils/CMakeFiles/LLVMTransformUtils.dir/CodeExtractor.cpp.o.d -o lib/Transforms/Utils/CMakeFiles/LLVMTransformUtils.dir/CodeExtractor.cpp.o -c /var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/llvm-3.9.0-r1/work/llvm-3.9.0.src/lib/Transforms/Utils/CodeExtractor.cpp

[727/1416] /usr/bin/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++  -D_GNU_SOURCE -D__STDC_CONSTANT_MACROS -D__STDC_FORMAT_MACROS -D__STDC_LIMIT_MACROS -Ilib/Transforms/Utils -I/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/llvm-3.9.0-r1/work/llvm-3.9.0.src/lib/Transforms/Utils -Iinclude -I/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/llvm-3.9.0-r1/work/llvm-3.9.0.src/include  -DNDEBUG -march=core2 -O2 -pipe  -fPIC -fvisibility-inlines-hidden -Wall -W -Wno-unused-parameter -Wwrite-strings -Wcast-qual -Wno-missing-field-initializers -pedantic -Wno-long-long -Wno-maybe-uninitialized -Wdelete-non-virtual-dtor -Wno-comment -Werror=date-time -std=c++11 -ffunction-sections -fdata-sections -fPIC -MD -MT lib/Transforms/Utils/CMakeFiles/LLVMTransformUtils.dir/FlattenCFG.cpp.o -MF lib/Transforms/Utils/CMakeFiles/LLVMTransformUtils.dir/FlattenCFG.cpp.o.d -o lib/Transforms/Utils/CMakeFiles/LLVMTransformUtils.dir/FlattenCFG.cpp.o -c /var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/llvm-3.9.0-r1/work/llvm-3.9.0.src/lib/Transforms/Utils/FlattenCFG.cpp

[728/1416] /usr/bin/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++  -D_GNU_SOURCE -D__STDC_CONSTANT_MACROS -D__STDC_FORMAT_MACROS -D__STDC_LIMIT_MACROS -Ilib/Transforms/Utils -I/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/llvm-3.9.0-r1/work/llvm-3.9.0.src/lib/Transforms/Utils -Iinclude -I/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/llvm-3.9.0-r1/work/llvm-3.9.0.src/include  -DNDEBUG -march=core2 -O2 -pipe  -fPIC -fvisibility-inlines-hidden -Wall -W -Wno-unused-parameter -Wwrite-strings -Wcast-qual -Wno-missing-field-initializers -pedantic -Wno-long-long -Wno-maybe-uninitialized -Wdelete-non-virtual-dtor -Wno-comment -Werror=date-time -std=c++11 -ffunction-sections -fdata-sections -fPIC -MD -MT lib/Transforms/Utils/CMakeFiles/LLVMTransformUtils.dir/Evaluator.cpp.o -MF lib/Transforms/Utils/CMakeFiles/LLVMTransformUtils.dir/Evaluator.cpp.o.d -o lib/Transforms/Utils/CMakeFiles/LLVMTransformUtils.dir/Evaluator.cpp.o -c /var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/llvm-3.9.0-r1/work/llvm-3.9.0.src/lib/Transforms/Utils/Evaluator.cpp

ninja: build stopped: subcommand failed.

 * ERROR: sys-devel/llvm-3.9.0-r1::gentoo failed (compile phase):

 *   (no error message)

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *     ebuild.sh, line  115:  Called src_compile

 *   environment, line 4965:  Called multilib-minimal_src_compile

 *   environment, line 3093:  Called multilib_foreach_abi 'multilib-minimal_abi_src_compile'

 *   environment, line 3324:  Called multibuild_foreach_variant '_multilib_multibuild_wrapper' 'multilib-minimal_abi_src_compile'

 *   environment, line 3028:  Called _multibuild_run '_multilib_multibuild_wrapper' 'multilib-minimal_abi_src_compile'

 *   environment, line 3026:  Called _multilib_multibuild_wrapper 'multilib-minimal_abi_src_compile'

 *   environment, line  640:  Called multilib-minimal_abi_src_compile

 *   environment, line 3087:  Called multilib_src_compile

 *   environment, line 3536:  Called cmake-utils_src_compile

 *   environment, line 1211:  Called _cmake_execute_optionally 'src_compile'

 *   environment, line  367:  Called enable_cmake-utils_src_compile

 *   environment, line 1511:  Called cmake-utils_src_make

 *   environment, line 1226:  Called _cmake_ninja_src_make

 *   environment, line  423:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *       "$@" || die

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of `emerge --info '=sys-devel/llvm-3.9.0-r1::gentoo'`,

 * the complete build log and the output of `emerge -pqv '=sys-devel/llvm-3.9.0-r1::gentoo'`.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/llvm-3.9.0-r1/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/llvm-3.9.0-r1/temp/environment'.

 * Working directory: '/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/llvm-3.9.0-r1/work/llvm-3.9.0.src-abi_x86_64.amd64'

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/llvm-3.9.0-r1/work/llvm-3.9.0.src'

>>> Failed to emerge sys-devel/llvm-3.9.0-r1, Log file:

>>>  '/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/llvm-3.9.0-r1/temp/build.log'

 * Messages for package sys-fs/eudev-3.2:

 * 

 * As of 2013-01-29, eudev-3.2 provides the new interface renaming functionality,

 * as described in the URL below:

 * https://www.freedesktop.org/wiki/Software/systemd/PredictableNetworkInterfaceNames

 * 

 * This functionality is enabled BY DEFAULT because eudev has no means of synchronizing

 * between the default or user-modified choice of sys-fs/udev.  If you wish to disable

 * this new iface naming, please be sure that /etc/udev/rules.d/80-net-name-slot.rules

 * exists: touch /etc/udev/rules.d/80-net-name-slot.rules

 * 

 * Messages for package sys-devel/llvm-3.9.0-r1:

 * ERROR: sys-devel/llvm-3.9.0-r1::gentoo failed (compile phase):

 *   (no error message)

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *     ebuild.sh, line  115:  Called src_compile

 *   environment, line 4965:  Called multilib-minimal_src_compile

 *   environment, line 3093:  Called multilib_foreach_abi 'multilib-minimal_abi_src_compile'

 *   environment, line 3324:  Called multibuild_foreach_variant '_multilib_multibuild_wrapper' 'multilib-minimal_abi_src_compile'

 *   environment, line 3028:  Called _multibuild_run '_multilib_multibuild_wrapper' 'multilib-minimal_abi_src_compile'

 *   environment, line 3026:  Called _multilib_multibuild_wrapper 'multilib-minimal_abi_src_compile'

 *   environment, line  640:  Called multilib-minimal_abi_src_compile

 *   environment, line 3087:  Called multilib_src_compile

 *   environment, line 3536:  Called cmake-utils_src_compile

 *   environment, line 1211:  Called _cmake_execute_optionally 'src_compile'

 *   environment, line  367:  Called enable_cmake-utils_src_compile

 *   environment, line 1511:  Called cmake-utils_src_make

 *   environment, line 1226:  Called _cmake_ninja_src_make

 *   environment, line  423:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *       "$@" || die

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of `emerge --info '=sys-devel/llvm-3.9.0-r1::gentoo'`,

 * the complete build log and the output of `emerge -pqv '=sys-devel/llvm-3.9.0-r1::gentoo'`.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/llvm-3.9.0-r1/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/llvm-3.9.0-r1/temp/environment'.

 * Working directory: '/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/llvm-3.9.0-r1/work/llvm-3.9.0.src-abi_x86_64.amd64'

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/llvm-3.9.0-r1/work/llvm-3.9.0.src'

(chroot) ubimex / # C 

(chroot) ubimex / # emerge --info

Portage 2.3.2 (python 3.4.5-final-0, default/linux/amd64/13.0/desktop/plasma, gcc-4.9.3, glibc-2.23-r2, 4.4.0-45-generic x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-4.4.0-45-generic-x86_64-Intel-R-_Core-TM-2_Quad_CPU_Q6600_@_2.40GHz-with-gentoo-2.3

KiB Mem:     4046064 total,   1800552 free

KiB Swap:   15359988 total,  15349408 free

Timestamp of repository gentoo: Tue, 01 Nov 2016 18:30:01 +0000

sh bash 4.4-r1

ld GNU ld (Gentoo 2.25.1 p1.1) 2.25.1

app-shells/bash:          4.4-r1::gentoo

dev-lang/perl:            5.24.0-r2::gentoo

dev-lang/python:          2.7.12::gentoo, 3.4.5::gentoo

dev-util/cmake:           3.6.2::gentoo

dev-util/pkgconfig:       0.28-r2::gentoo

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.3::gentoo

sys-apps/openrc:          0.22.2::gentoo

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.10-r2::gentoo

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.13::gentoo, 2.69-r2::gentoo

sys-devel/automake:       1.14.1::gentoo, 1.15-r2::gentoo

sys-devel/binutils:       2.25.1-r1::gentoo, 2.26.1::gentoo

sys-devel/gcc:            4.9.3::gentoo

sys-devel/gcc-config:     1.8-r1::gentoo

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4.6-r2::gentoo

sys-devel/make:           4.2.1::gentoo

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 4.7::gentoo (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.23-r2::gentoo

Repositories:

gentoo

    location: /usr/portage

    sync-type: rsync

    sync-uri: rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage

    priority: -1000

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64 ~amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="*"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=core2 -O2 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-march=core2 -O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FCFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs config-protect-if-modified distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles merge-sync news parallel-fetch preserve-libs protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch userpriv usersandbox usersync xattr"

FFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org"

LANG="it_IT.UTF-8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

MAKEOPTS="-j5"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --omit-dir-times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --human-readable --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages --exclude=/.git"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

USE="X a52 aac acl acpi alsa amd64 berkdb bindist bluetooth branding bzip2 cairo cdda cdr cli consolekit cracklib crypt cups cxx dbus declarative dri dts dvd dvdr emboss encode exif fam firefox flac fortran gdbm gif glamor gpm gtk iconv ipv6 jpeg kde kipi lcms ldap libnotify mad mmx mmxext mng modules mp3 mp4 mpeg multilib ncurses nls nptl ogg opengl openmp pam pango pcre pdf phonon plasma png policykit ppds qml qt3support qt4 qt5 readline sdl seccomp semantic-desktop session spell sse sse2 ssl startup-notification svg tcpd tiff truetype udev udisks unicode upower usb v4l vorbis widgets wxwidgets x264 xattr xcb xcomposite xinerama xml xscreensaver xv xvid zlib" ABI_X86="64" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" APACHE2_MODULES="authn_core authz_core socache_shmcb unixd actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="kexi words flow plan sheets stage tables krita karbon braindump author" CAMERAS="ptp2" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" CPU_FLAGS_X86="mmx mmxext sse sse2 sse3 ssse3" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ublox ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="mouse keyboard evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LIBREOFFICE_EXTENSIONS="presenter-console presenter-minimizer" LINGUAS="it" OFFICE_IMPLEMENTATION="libreoffice" PHP_TARGETS="php5-6" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python2_7" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_4" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby20 ruby21" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

Unset:  CC, CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, CXX, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, USE_PYTHON

(chroot) ubimex / # 

Grazie del vostro aiuto.Last edited by messana on Thu Nov 03, 2016 6:42 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *messana wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> /var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/llvm-3.9.0-r1/work/llvm-3.9.0.src/utils/TableGen/CodeGenDAGPatterns.cpp:3847:1: internal compiler error: in clear_edges, at cfg.c:117
> 
> ...

 

Due errori diversi, con due compilazioni diverse, non mi piace per nulla puzza di problemi hardware. Pero' per prima cosa proverei a compilare con -march=native al posto di -march=core2

----------

## messana

Eseguo subito il tuo consiglio -march=native  . Grazie per adesso poi ti faccio sapere, mi ero scordato di aggiungere ABI_X86="32 64" nel make.conf, sto ricompilando.

----------

## messana

Malgrado la modifica nel make.conf il problema non si è risolto ma mi è venuto un dubbio. Sul mio pc ho 4 hd e mi diverto giocando e provando più distribuzioni. Stavo installando gentoo tramite ubuntu 16.04 e fra l'altro avevo problemi di audio e firefox andava in crash. Insomma ho ravviato il pc sono entrato su linux-mint kde ed ho rimontato in chroot l'hd /dev/sda per continuare il lavoro. Tutto ok l'installazione base è quasi terminata è fra poco potro proseguire il lavoro con la compilazione del kernel, configurazione file, xorg-x11 e plasma-meta.

Grazie per l'aiuto costante che mi consente di crescere e coltivare con maggior consapevolezza questa passione. Buona giornata.   :Wink: 

----------

## sabayonino

@Messana 

per favore puoi utilizzare il tag 

```
[code]bla bla bla[/code]
```

" per inserire gli output/llog etc ? 

così risultano più leggibili. (alemno se hai tanta roba da incollare ...)

grassie   :Mr. Green: 

----------

